# au sujet du micro integré



## le.pommier (25 Juin 2004)

voila,j'ai un ibook et j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait un microphone integré.
probleme je trouve pas le soft adequat pour pouvoir tester ça dans le lot de logiciel fournis par apple !
eske  je serais passé a coté de quelquechose?


----------



## tehem (25 Juin 2004)

regarde du coté des préférences système / son
 je sais plus dans quel onglet exactment tu verras une ligne de point qui clignotent: lorsque tu fait du bruit les points en question s'allume: c'est le reglage d'entre )

  chui pas devant mon mac donc je peux pas etre plus precis... si quelqu'un peut apporter des precisions


----------



## peon.master (25 Juin 2004)

Si tu es sous Mac OS X 10.3, tu peux tester le fonctionnement du micro sous
Préférences système -> son -> entrée.

Pour enregistrer, il y a certainement des softs dispo, mais je te conseille Audacity  car il me donne entièrement satisfaction. C'est un soft de montage audio gratuit.


----------



## le.pommier (25 Juin 2004)

ok merci pour vos réponsesi


----------



## Kaneda (25 Juin 2004)

Oui un grand merci à toi Peon Master, tu tombes à pique  Je suis en train de faire un prjet sous iMovie et j avais besoin de faire quelques commentaires audio pour commenter mes photos.

Ce logiciel est parfait : rapide , simple, efficace (comme toute chose mac qui se doit d'imposer le respect  )

encore merci


----------

